# first post to finaly say hi



## theblob (Jul 11, 2009)

Before i start would like to say great forum you couldn't want anything more from a forum very imformative  Here goes looking to buy my dream car carnt remember how long ive wanted a tt but now im in a possition to get one   ive been on the forum for a while now carnt get enough and what ive learnt has so helped  as i have my 2 little ones every second weekend and half the holls and was worried about fitting them in ages 3 and 8 but have read enough on the subject that has eased my mind so carnt wait to finaly put my hands on the wheel sit in that seat and watch the smile thanks for reading my waffle look forward to meeting new plp  

rob


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome dont forget tojointhew TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

hi rob and welcome to the TTF

Cheers

Paul


----------



## theblob (Jul 11, 2009)

thanks for the welcome here's my first silly question as i dont no diddly squat about cars apart from driving them but tempted to take a mechanics course so i can do some work myself as makes it more special im going of the subject can i still join ttoc if i dont yet own one thanks again

rob


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, and yeah you can still join. Theres a few members without tt's. 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

theblob said:


> thanks for the welcome here's my first silly question as i dont no diddly squat about cars apart from driving them but tempted to take a mechanics course so i can do some work myself as makes it more special im going of the subject can i still join ttoc if i dont yet own one thanks again
> 
> rob


No problem joining with out owning a TT


----------



## theblob (Jul 11, 2009)

thanks to all shall be sorting it after kids go to bed


----------



## ellejake (Apr 9, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the TT forum


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## keith (Feb 15, 2009)

wellcome to the forum


----------

